# Is there a code violation here?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

When you are at the website of the picture right click and copy the url of the picture not the page then use the insert image.

The installation is a violation. That is wood with exposed wiring. The conductors need a raceway.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks like electrical equipment in a cabinet, assuming there is still a door to close I see no violation.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What about the plywood?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> When you are at the website of the picture right click and copy the url of the picture not the page then use the insert image.
> 
> The installation is a violation. That is wood with exposed wiring. The conductors need a raceway.


 

Yeah, but the wood is inside an enclosure. Sure your gut says "wrong", but can you prove it?


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wat was this used for?

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

480sparky said:


> What about the plywood?


What about it? (Excluding possible building code issues.)


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

It could be a simple fix in any, just a 3/4 coupling and an offset nipple with at worst a 1900 collar.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to say it's a violation based on *300.3(C)(1).*

Due to the low voltage circuit wire types.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

You can buy metal backboards for most any enclosure box. Look at a Hoffman or Circle AW catalog. 


Other than that, open up a relay control cabinet for a bunch of motors sometime (Yeah, the ones they made before PLC's). Observe the open frame 480 volt control transformer and the conductors that feed it. They do not have a raceway around them, they have a tie wrap and a square stick on base.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> Looks like electrical equipment in a cabinet, assuming there is still a door to close I see no violation.


Assuming there is also an enclosure-type number printed on the cabinet.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

So you can have low voltage and high voltage in the same cabinet. I am pretty sure those wires on the right are not rated 600v.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So you can have low voltage and high voltage in the same cabinet. I am pretty sure those wires on the right are not rated 600v.


 
I think you're right about that part.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So you can have low voltage and high voltage in the same cabinet. I am pretty sure those wires on the right are not rated 600v.


cabinet yes, pipe, no?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Roger123 said:


> Assuming there is also an enclosure-type number printed on the cabinet.


Code reference please.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> So you can have low voltage and high voltage in the same cabinet. I am pretty sure those wires on the right are not rated 600v.


Changing my answer, those conductors may well be rated 300, looks like anything over 120 would be enough.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Please tell us it's not a telephone trunk line coiled in there . . .


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

BBQ said:


> What about it? (Excluding possible building code issues.)



I guess putting plain old, stained plywood inside electrical cabinets and getting a listing is possible?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I guess putting plain old, stained plywood inside electrical cabinets and getting a listing is possible?


 

why would the cabinet need to be listed?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

mcclary's electrical said:


> why would the cabinet need to be listed?


So it can pass an AHJs inspection.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

Yes, I don't beleive that you could find a piece of metal to physically seperate the circuits that's listed!

Wow, this place sure does have some opinionated *Code*! ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

480sparky said:


> So it can pass an AHJs inspection.


 

I could make my own junction boxes as long as they comply with section III of 314


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

312.10



> ii. Construction specifications
> 312.10 material. Cabinets, cutout boxes, and meter socket
> enclosures shall comply with 312.10(a) through (c).
> 
> ...


110.28.



> 110.28 enclosure types. Enclosures (other than surrounding
> fences or walls) of switchboards, panelboards, industrial
> control panels, motor control centers, meter sockets,
> enclosed switches, transfer switches, power outlets, circuit
> ...


409.110



> 409.110 marking. An industrial control panel shall be
> marked with the following information that is plainly visible
> after installation:
> (1) manufacturer’s name, trademark, or other descriptive
> ...


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> 312.10
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Harry, maybe you can't read or maybe you can't see the picture:laughing:, but as I stated earlier, if they comply with section III, you can manufacture your own junction boxes. What you posted is for NM:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Exception #1 of 314.40 (b) proves that boxes meeting all specs do not have to be listed.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Harry, maybe you can't read or maybe you can't see the picture:laughing:, but as I stated earlier, if they comply with section III, you can manufacture your own junction boxes. What you posted is for NM:whistling2:


Well maybe I'm wrong but i thought we were talking about the enclosure in post#1


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

chicken steve said:


> wat was this used for?
> 
> ~CS~


They are just controlling some lighting circuits with those timers.


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> It could be a simple fix in any, just a 3/4 coupling and an offset nipple with at worst a 1900 collar.


I agree it would be a simple fix, but it is a 4 hour drive one way to get there to do the simple fix.


----------



## sparkybac (May 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I guess putting plain old, stained plywood inside electrical cabinets and getting a listing is possible?


You know I used to think it should be illegal too, but one of my past employers, who would save a buck however he could, would buy us plywood to use as backplates in our lighting control panels and they passed many electrical inspections.


----------



## Roger123 (Sep 23, 2007)

bbq said:


> code reference please.


110.28 nec, 2011


----------



## Grounded-B (Jan 5, 2011)

HARRY304E said:


> Well maybe I'm wrong but i thought we were talking about the enclosure in post#1


We are. The enclosure sure looks like it's made of metal - whether or not there is a piece of wood inside, is irrelevant. IMO.

I agree with a previous poster - a GRC coupling and an offset nipple would make it more "neat and workmanlike" Take off the steel bushing and screw on the coupling.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Roger123 said:


> 110.28 nec, 2011


Nothing a label maker or sharpie can't fix :laughing:



Grounded-B said:


> would make it more "neat and workmanlike"


----------



## ralph (Apr 6, 2008)

i guess ther talking about putting a back on it. Now they will need a divider for the dif voltages.


----------



## Signalservice (Sep 7, 2011)

*signalservice*

looks like the green wire was run in lieu of offset nipple, to ground the 1900's holding the timers(?)= faraday cage. As long as the LV and the line voltage are not sharing a conduit, I do not see an issue: but why not use a nipple or offset from the power conduit to the box, then there is no issue..:whistling2:


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

HARRY304E said:


> Well maybe I'm wrong but i thought we were talking about the enclosure in post#1


 

The enclosure in post #1 is clearly galvanized steel


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> 312.10


That enclose is metallic, it does not have to be listed.


----------

